# What are peoples views on these???



## Pinoy (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, 

I found this site ages ago and thought some of the snakes looked pretty cool. 

I can appreciate a beautiful snake regardless how it came to be but I'm just not sure how I feel about these ones. 

What do you guys think?

Mesozoic Reptiles - Hybrid Snakes & More

Cheers
Pinoy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 29, 2011)

Some of them look like rubber snakes that have had the colours painted on them. Very bright but I'm not sure how I feel about them really.


----------



## Emilie (Aug 29, 2011)

They are stunning colored snakes, and if I did live where they legally could be kept I would not mind having some. And did yOu see how cheap some of them are!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of milk snakes, and most of them on that site look very milk snake..ish.... 

although in saying that, if I lived in the US, and with those prices, I would probably get one or two...


----------



## K3nny (Aug 29, 2011)

personally dislike man made hybrids, whatever the reason, just no.

color wise love the kingsnake/milksnake family, so i do like em although some of the albinos look downright scary


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 30, 2011)

although i love the colours they look to fake.. to artificial for my liking. id take my womas over them.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 30, 2011)

As beautiful as some hybrids look, I wish people could just respect the natural beauty of animals without meedling with there genes. I think we are lucky to live in a country where people work so hard to keep bloodlines pure and hybridisation isnt that huge over here yet.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful little Frankenstiens monsters, they really are stunning little freaks.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 30, 2011)

People to whom natural beauty becomes no longer desirable entity, are no longer naturalists. With the urge to surpass nature, they become creators of the unnatural. Does it mean a step into a higher level or lower level?
I guess it depends who is the judge.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 30, 2011)

They look like colourful worms IMO lolly snakes 
I'd prefer something that actually looks like a real wild snake


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

I am not into brids, but new morphs and colors are great for the pet/reptile trade.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 30, 2011)

i think there COOL, I'd defiantly get some


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 30, 2011)

Jarrod_H said:


> i think there COOL, I'd defiantly get some



Why would you get one *defiantly*? You would resist the opportunity?


----------



## starr9 (Aug 30, 2011)

Some are cool and some im not sure on!!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Some are actually nice, but id probably prefer ozzie snakes then them plastic looking snakes.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 30, 2011)

They're attractive I guess, but I'm 100% against hybrids so no thanks.
Just seem tacky to me.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 30, 2011)

Hybrids are cool and all but why does the site have to name the colour morph when they're talking about the mixes?


----------



## cwebb (Aug 30, 2011)

i love milksnakes, wish we could have them here!


----------



## Gecksta (Aug 30, 2011)

i have not problem with hybrids reptiles


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 30, 2011)

All the colour varieties remind me of Koi fish for some reason...don't mind the patterns and colours, but not a fan of the snakes. I'll stick with awesome Aussie pythons thanks!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 30, 2011)

Im more into the ball/retic/boas then the tiny little milk/corn/rat snakes


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 30, 2011)

Some great patterns and colours.


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not the only one that can't make my mind up about these lol.

For me, the colours just don't do it for me because they don't really look like snakes, more like toys or those dogs that get their coats dyed all kinds of fluro colours. 
It just doesn't look right. 
However, I am amazed by the colours that are able to be produced from animals that look nothing like the end, hybrid result.

Something tells me though, if you had a missus or friends that aren't too keen on snakes, these ones would probably ease them into them a lot better than a big black head or bredli lol.


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 1, 2011)

i dont have a snake YET ( project in the working  ) But i wouldnt get those ones they look too edible with their bright colours like gummi snakes..i perfer natural looking ones not things that look like they fell in a bucket of rainbow paint....but i spose ones that look like that would be good for someone who has kids or partner that dont like the *real natural* looking snake..is sad though do theses lik snakes like looking like edible hippies?


----------



## Rhomany (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I think it's sick how America sells exotic animals for so cheap and doesn't have any sort of imported animal laws to protect the animals of the world. It's like they're turning snakes into a dog breed. This is "playing god" in a way. Despite how awesome it would be to own exotics in general, I think Australia has the right idea in protecting the wildlife. They're really beautiful animals but they're made for the American consumer because they look "cool", not for someone that's actually interested in owning a real snake because they're interested in reptiles.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 2, 2011)

Great handstand


----------



## matt1084 (Sep 7, 2011)

I love it that ppl are referring to natural looking snakes, Have you seen a natural coloured milksnake? they are really brown/grey hey? 
Id love a couple of those some are a bit over the top but to me some just look awesome! They are not trying to flog them off as pure bred snakes either which annoys the crap out of me in Aust where clearly ppl have crossed snakes and porn them off as pure. be honest its easy. But as a pet snake id have as many as I could get. Oh to be in the states.


----------



## nervous (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> Personally I think it's sick how America sells exotic animals for so cheap and doesn't have any sort of imported animal laws to protect the animals of the world. It's like they're turning snakes into a dog breed. This is "playing god" in a way. Despite how awesome it would be to own exotics in general, I think Australia has the right idea in protecting the wildlife. They're really beautiful animals but they're made for the American consumer because they look "cool", not for someone that's actually interested in owning a real snake because they're interested in reptiles.


 

well you need to remember that the reptile industry is a pet industry, its not a conservation industry! the pet industry is all about creating the perfect animal for an individual person, whether that be natural appearing animals to very vibrant and colorful animals. 
The reason some are so cheap is because they have been bred the crap out of and the price doesn't fit the demand, so they lower the price to try and sell them off.

i don't understand why people are stating these as "NOT REAL" snakes? they eat, act, defecate, bite etc... the same as "WILD TYPES" they just have more color... they seem real to me.


----------



## K3nny (Sep 7, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Hybrids are cool and all but why does the site have to name the colour morph when they're talking about the mixes?



in 1 word, marketing

it directs ppl away from the fact that they are essentially "mongrels" if you will


----------



## nervous (Sep 7, 2011)

K3nny said:


> in 1 word, marketing
> 
> it directs ppl away from the fact that they are essentially "mongrels" if you will



all i see him doing is labeling them for what they are! he has what they are crossed with and of course he is going to add that they are hets, or albinos etc..., because that is what that are.


----------



## longqi (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> Personally I think it's sick how America sells exotic animals for so cheap and doesn't have any sort of imported animal laws to protect the animals of the world. It's like they're turning snakes into a dog breed. This is "playing god" in a way. Despite how awesome it would be to own exotics in general, I think Australia has the right idea in protecting the wildlife. They're really beautiful animals but they're made for the American consumer because they look "cool", not for someone that's actually interested in owning a real snake because they're interested in reptiles.



Exactly the same thing is happening in Aus
How do you think we ended up with Jags for example??
How many hybrid experiments are going on at present in Aus??
Breeding for colour is definitely now restricted to USA

Chondros used to be $10,000 +++ each here
Jungles $600 each
Only oversupply killed those markets
Exactly the same as USA

Corns Kings Milks etc are American Snakes


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldn't swap my bhp for one of those. They dont do it for me.

Ball pythons though....


----------



## aussiepython (Sep 7, 2011)

Imagin if humans where worried about being mongrels (;
There would be more hitlers.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 7, 2011)

aussiepython said:


> Imagin if humans where worried about being mongrels (;
> There would be more hitlers.



There are.


----------

